# Turkey vs Goose?



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Since I am extremely tired of Turkey every year I was thinking of trying Goose but I have never had more that one goose drumstick in my life. Are there any advantages to goose in taste, preparation, health etc?


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

I have had goose exactly once in my life. It was all dark meat -- so dark, in fact, that it looked more like roast beef than poultry. It was tasty; but the smell of goose fat permeated the house for days afterward, which was not a good thing.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Goose is very fat, like duck. Only not necessarily as tasty. Perhaps there is a trick to cooking it that my wife couldn't get on the first try. It took several attempts to get really first-rate ducks out of our oven.

Try instead a wild turkey or pheasant. D'Artagnan traffics in the former, and it is not at all like the domesticated bird-- even the "heritage" breeds (which are exceptionally good, BTW).


----------



## Goose (Nov 20, 2007)

You Gents called?:biggrin2:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Concordia said:


> Goose is very fat, like duck. Only not necessarily as tasty. Perhaps there is a trick to cooking it that my wife couldn't get on the first try. It took several attempts to get really first-rate ducks out of our oven.
> 
> Try instead a wild turkey or pheasant. D'Artagnan traffics in the former, and it is not at all like the domesticated bird-- even the "heritage" breeds (which are exceptionally good, BTW).


Roast the goose at 425 degrees for 30 minutes. Remove goose and drain all of the fat from the pan. Sprinkle with flour and return the bird to oven at 350 degrees. The flour will start to brown and that is when you start basting with butter and hot water. Cook for about 20 mins per pound. Bast the goose often and add flour to help absorb the fat. It may be necessary to drain the fat from the pan again. We stuff ours with tart apple slices and prunes.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

THanks. A good project for a cold day.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Roast the goose at 425 degrees for 30 minutes. Remove goose and drain all of the fat from the pan. Sprinkle with flour and return the bird to oven at 350 degrees. The flour will start to brown and that is when you start basting with butter and hot water. Cook for about 20 mins per pound. Bast the goose often and add flour to help absorb the fat. It may be necessary to drain the fat from the pan again. We stuff ours with tart apple slices and prunes.


Excellent advice. My mouth is watering!

I think one of the off-putting things about goose for first-timers is that they don't drain off enough of the fat...hence why it gets its "greasy" reputation. We haven't had goose on Christmas day for many years. My eldest brother actually raised a few on his "gentleman's farm." That property now belongs to his ex-wife...no idea if the geese' offspring are keeping her company!


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

I appreciate the information, especially the instructions. I am going to try to find one this weekend. or as an option order one to be shipped in for New Year's Day if I can't find one locally. This will be a nice change from Turkey or ham. 
The idea of pheasant is a good option. I like pheasant but they are fairly small so it would take one for each two people and that is a little too much work for a holiday. However I will keep it in mind for a private dinner.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm picking up my Christmas goose today. You won't get the same amount of meat as on the order of a turkey. For our large Christmas gatherings, we always also do a pork dish. This year it's pork Wellington.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

At our big holiday family gatherings (including all the in-laws and occassionally outlaws), the entree options are usually turkey, prime rib, and sometimes a ham or pork roast. That way we've covered all the individual likes and dislikes. I've never been a big fan of goose but, Lax's prescription for culinary success with a goose, makes me think it might be time to revisit the possibility!


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

For some reason my young children have been clamoring for a Christmas goose. Mom didn't want to make one, but I think we will try it for New Years.


----------



## Patrick M Thayer (Dec 24, 2004)

Christmas is not Christmas without goose -- and it need not be fatty at all -- just cook it on a rack so that it doesn't swim. Save the fat! -- schmaltz is one of the better things in life -- spread it on dark German bread or fry up some chicken in it. Enjoy, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Country Irish said:


> Since I am extremely tired of Turkey every year I was thinking of trying Goose but I have never had more that one goose drumstick in my life. Are there any advantages to goose in taste, preparation, health etc?


Goose is far better in terms of flavour. Cook it on a trivet and stick a fork in the fatty bits.

It is important to note that Goose cannot be intensively farmed. Therefore you know you are getting a better bird, reared in better conditions, with more flavour. You wouldn't eat Turkey again if you saw where most of them come from...

There are some great recipes on-line so I won't go in to them here.

One final thought, from Jamie Oliver, is that Turkey (if you can get a good free-range organic bronze one) and Goose go very well together. So why not just have both?!


----------

